# Cvs 2018



## corby (May 11, 2014)

I couldn't find a thread for CVS 2018, so thought I would start one. My local CVS just complete a mini-remodel and has started putting out some of the mid-size props. This particular CVS is very small and storage space in the back is limited, so they have to store stuff on top of the freezer/refrigeration units and end caps. This is the first time this store has put out anything Halloween related before Labor Day weekend.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was wondering when they would put things out! Their props are usually good. That Headless Horseman several years ago was fantastic! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we got a great werewolf at cvs last year


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A few things at my local CVS


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

The witch is fabulous! And I'm trying to see what the critter skeletons are on the top shelf of the first pic.....what is the one in the center?? A tiny dinosaur??


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Witch looks nice, I think last year things wernt as good at least for me, but like said Headless Horseman was great. The reapers were nice to but clothes a little thin, the reapers can take a beating also and out in some wet weather and keep working mine have taken a few nose dives at the campground.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My CVS has cleared out summer & everything Halloween that isn't candy to move in Christmas.  If I want good Halloween stuff I have to hit up a few other stores because the one I go to for my prescriptions has zip & it's always been that way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My local CVS is always very late putting Halloween out, believe due to staffing and not necessarily corporate timeline. With it being October already don't know what they are waiting for. Thanks for the photos as I haven't been into CVS recently. I'm not a witch prop person but that witch really looks nicely outfitted. In general I have thought their items are of higher quality costuming than other props I've seen on occasion.

Definitely going to check out the T-rex. Looks to be the same one as Home Depot's, and already less expensive than HD's (43.98 there), and if I can use a CVS coupon or get it on sale I might consider adding one or two to my dino display. They should be a nice size to go along with the egg hatching HD has been carrying for halloween the last year or two.


CVS Shopping Tips:

CVS's flyer sales run Sunday thru Saturday. You need to be a CVS rewards card member to take advantage of the sales (with Card). If you sign up for the emails you'll get coupons periodically. For me the emails have been sent in the past on Thursdays. People new to CVS can check out their sale flyers online. Make sure you read the details as some %off store coupons once Halloween season has "kicked in" for them can't be used on their sale items. Early on that's not the case and I believe sometimes there are exceptions closer to Halloween.

Another thing I just noted in pruning through emails I haven't checked in a while: I had 2 email surveys from CVS about how likely I would recommend my local store. Sadly it expired on 9/29 and I didn't respond. Hope that means that they aren't considering closing this location. . I also noticed that aside from those two emails I haven't received any other coupon offers in a while. I primarily use them for bigger ticket halloween purchases although we do shop in the store for other items during the year. _If you have a CVS Rewards card and haven't used it in a while start at least making some purchases (water, candy, greeting card...) to get your account on the active list so you get those 20-25+etc % coupons in your email._ Sometimes if you scan you card in their reader first, it could have a coupon for halloween items or $s off that you can then use on your purchase. 


Looks like I'll have to head over there today and check them out and pick up something.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For the sales flyer that runs Sept 30 - Oct. 6, they have:

"*Halloween apparel, lighting, animation, home or party decor*


25% OFF REGULAR RETAIL WITH CARD

*(excludes Red Hot Deals). Assortment varies by store.*
Valid Sep 30 2018 - Oct 6 2018"


The Witch and 6ft Scarecrow with talking raven (I think his face looks scary) are Red Hot Deal items (typical of the life-size props), the Pirate with serving tray is a Red Hot Deal and thinking maybe the T-rex is too (haven't seen a good look at his tag yet) .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few links from YouTube on what CVS has. Sometimes you can see the tags to see what is a Red Hot Deal this year. Have to say I like the head/body movement of the "Thriller" dancing mummy guy. It looks like the talking Raven that Big Lots has had in the past (which was recordable and sitting on a branch) is now being used as a talking topper on a pumpkin for a CVS small prop.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkF08jjjezI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC3LSZt7Obs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0o4WZ52SU0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvExH7A_im0

BTW looks like that shelf in the photos above had a dinosaur and a bull dog. From the 4th video above, there's an animated monkey with monkey noises. The monkey is on it's fours on the shelf and wonder if it's poseable. I picked up a few of Targets skeleton monkeys which are static but fairly poseable (those were $15).

From the 2nd video above, the 3ft white and black robed pumpkin Swinging Ghouls are 14.99 (not a Red Hot Deal so 25% off right now with Card, 11.25) and look nice if you have a tree to use it on and don't want something too expensive to put outside during the month. Looks like the life-size skeleton (49.99) is also not a Red Hot Deal, so 37.50 with Card right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I called CVS and was told the T-Rex was not part of the current sale, so it must be a Red Hot Deal item. If anyone learns differently, please post. I know there are a number of us who have the skeleton dinosaurs from Home Depot and Walmart so might be following this item. Thanks!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a few links from YouTube on what CVS has. Sometimes you can see the tags to see what is a Red Hot Deal this year. Have to say I like the head/body movement of the "Thriller" dancing mummy guy. It looks like the talking Raven that Big Lots has had in the past (which was recordable and sitting on a branch) is now being used as a talking topper on a pumpkin for a CVS small prop.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkF08jjjezI
> 
> ...


The haunted clock is cool but I can't help but think of Andrew Dice Clay when it starts saying hickory dickory dock...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So after being told by a CVS worker in my area that they had the animated T-Rex but it wasn't on sale, I thought about it last night and decided to check it out anyway and see what else CVS was carrying this year. The store had two in stock and when I looked at the tags on them, nothing on them said "Red Hot Deal" so went to the register and said I understood these were on sale too. The male cashier (maybe manager) said he didn't think they were, and when he scanned one it came up regular price. I pointed out the sign that said Animation was included with the exception of Red Hot Deals. He verified this in the printed flyer. He said the T-rex were taken out of their shipping box and put on display and I still pointed out that they had price tags on them that didn't identify them as being Red Hot Deals unlike other things on the shelf similarly tagged. He thought my argument was sound I guess because he said he would manually correct the price for them. So instead of $39.99 each was $29.99. Totally happy and now my 36-in HD T-rex hatchling will have siblings along side it helping it out of the egg. Made me laugh when he commented he was going to miss hearing them roar (guess they get lots of people using the Try Me Button).

I don't know what the 34-inch T-rexs are like at Home Depot as I haven't been in a decorated store yet, but the CVS ones are kind of a yellow and brownish in color (more aged I guess) compared to the "lab specimen" whitish color of many of the skeleton creatures. The CVS T-rex has visible machine bolts protruding from the inner hip connection. It's possible the HD ones are nicer looking but for essentially a $14 difference during this sale, these will work just fine for where they will go. 

Earlier in the morning I picked up two of the skeleton Monkeys at another CVS to use with my Target skeleton Monkeys. They are reg. $9.99 and qualified for the 25% off sale right now too.

While I was thinking they had a nice overall selection this year, I did think some of the props looked downsized. The swimming fish for one. The ones I bought from Big Lots last year seem like they had a larger body. The witch I thought was much smaller than let's say the Headless Horseman or the Skeleton Pirate prop from a few years ago.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So now that I've had some time to look him over, I thought I would comment on the CVS *11-inch Spooky Bones* prop (that makes Monkey Sounds--yes, it's a skeleton monkey but not really labeled that way). His hands and legs are part of his body and not moveable. He's in a crouching position. He is detailed in that he has two bones in his forearm (radius and ulna) and calf (tibia and fibula). His tail bone ends near his body and unlike the Target skeleton monkeys, does not have extended tail bones to indicate a long tail so has to be of the Ape family in case kids ask. This would include gibbons, siamangs, gorillas, chimps and oranguitans. His lower jaw is moveable. His recessed eye sockets and nose area is not painted black which I think makes him less recognizable as a monkey and maybe more like some weird dog to the kids, although he does have hands. His body in general is a "aged" yellow-brownish color. Before I use him I'll be painting in his eye sockets and nose black and will paint his teeth white so they are better seen (suppose you could add red blood to them if you go the gore route like he/they just made a jungle kill...maybe some hapless jungle explorer  ) and plan to whiten the teeth of the Target monkeys as well. They all have fangs so I think you want those to be noticeable. I think I will also add some patches of fur to him on his head, shoulder and hip bones and maybe extend his tail with wire and fur. 

Now for the "light and sound effects". He uses 3 button cell batteries in his head that light his red LED eyes and when the Try Me Button is pushed he produces his monkey sounds (grunting and screeching). The biggest disappointment to me upon inspecting him is that there is no light or sound sensor that I could find so the only way to get him to light up and make the monkey sounds is for someone to push in on the button at the center of the ridge in his brow area; at least it's body colored. His Try Me Button is a button sensor. Maybe one of our clever electronics members here can figure out a way to change out the forehead button to a motion sensor and run the wires to down inside his chest's rib cage but otherwise he's not remotely triggerable as a halloween display prop. As a kids toy, I'm sure kids will love holding him and pressing his button. He is regularly $9.99 and as mentioned above is 25% off during the sale this week (ends Saturday night). I would have rather seen him priced at $12.99 with an added sound or light sensor trigger but he is what he is. I really bought him for his monkey sounds since the Target ones don't have any sound at all and thought in a grouping when triggered it would be a nice effect to see the monkeys and hear them. Oh well, Plan B on that! 

I'll come back and add close up photos of him later today.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Had bought the werewolf for 40% off with direct to card coupon. That had a promo that printed $10 EB ( spend $30 get $10 in halloween stuff). Then with stuff on sale now at 25%, was able to use the $10 EB and a $5 off coupon for getting my flu shot. So i used it on the small dinosaur and got him for under $17 tax included.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice buy! If you shop there during the year and get the bonus bucks and are in the rewards program, it can definitely make Halloween purchases painless, not unlike other stores. But I will say that CVS always has something each year that I buy. I get my flu shots at Walgreens, they make things easier with our insurance than CVS or I'd be adding that $5 coupon for that. I haven't had an email from CVS with a discount in a while (survey on local store was last one), and hoping that my monkey and T-rex purchases reawaken my rewards email offers. Might pick up the scarecrow still but it's not priority. There was a Spirit or GR scarecrow guy I was interested in a year or two ago but waited too long and missed out on the after halloween sale on him. Wanted to use him with my zombie farm props. With a good discount coupon I could see going for the CVS one instead.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got a snoopy solor bobble head lol It’s the same as last year but what the heck I love them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I bought the 34-in. T-rex they had and the monkey from them this year and am sitting with a $10 off $25 purchase that expires today plus a $2 reward buck coupon and not even sure if I'll use it. What happened to them as far as Halloween goes this year? I know it's not just me as there's hardly any comments on this thread. Either they cut back on their halloween budget or maybe their super great halloween purchaser left. They've had so many great items over the past few years this year seems like such a let down in comparison.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

The witch they carried this year is nice, but she is small, as are all the other animated figures they stocked. These smaller items just don't work for me.


----------

